# Sad day for the UK



## FlexiBull (Dec 15, 2010)

BBC News - Harrier jump jets make final flight from RAF Cottesmore

I remember the P1127 

Flexi


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2010)

Another British legend is gone.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2010)

Shame. I remember seeing those at airshows in the UK in the 80s.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats a shame. Loss of another legend.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2010)

and HMS Ark Royal is being scrapped.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

I remember seeing the Harrier at the Airshow in Værløse years ago, that particular plane has always impressed me with its vertical take-off/landing abilities - awesome plane!
I'm sad to see it go, but hopefully it'll make room for newer and better planes and ships.
If it doesn't, I'll come after whoever decides such things!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2010)

Sad to see her go.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

I real shame, a remarkable aircraft and another of the British engineering marvels gone. First Concorde and now the Harrier. A real shame to see, hopefully at least 1 will be kept for air shows.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2010)

Remember when the put one down in a coal yard near Paddington Station when breaking the Trans Atlantic record from (I think) New York Central to Paddington Station.

Quote from RAF History file:
'A Harrier of No. 1 Sqn wins the Daily Mail London - New York transatlantic air race. The flight involves 4 air-to-air refuellings and took 6 hr 11 min 57 sec'


----------



## Glider (Dec 16, 2010)

My personal memory was at an airshow when the Harrier was brand new into service. Everything and everybody stopped to watch this until then impossible performance. I do mean everyone and everything. The crowd stopped talking, the stalls stopped selling, other air and ground crews stopped what they were doing, the gash vans stopped, everyone stopped to watch. Something I will never see again unless a UFO turns up at a show


----------



## Pong (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll see you at the airshows Harry.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2010)

Glider said:


> The crowd stopped talking, the stalls stopped selling, other air and ground crews stopped what they were doing, the gash vans stopped, everyone stopped to watch. Something I will never see again unless a UFO turns up at a show



Okay, I have to ask... WTF is a "gash van"??

In the states that would be an old 1970's van that contained ladies of ill repute, drug habits and likely sexual diseases that have repetative occurrences of outbreaks.


----------



## Glider (Dec 17, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Okay, I have to ask... WTF is a "gash van"??
> 
> In the states that would be an old 1970's van that contained ladies of ill repute, drug habits and likely sexual diseases that have repetative occurrences of outbreaks.



Gash van - The vans going around the display emptying the rubbish bins to stop them overflowing.


----------

